# Spaying



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I always said that when my female reached full growth, I would have her spayed. But as she nears that point, I just don't want to do it. I have no real reason other than she's perfect just the way she is, and I don't want to damage her. From a health perspective, I've done the research and the consequences are pretty balanced (for a female standard poodle - wouldn't assume it's the same for other breeds). I have no desire to breed her and am reasonably certain I can keep her away from intact males while she's in heat. I'm not looking forward to cleaning up after her every six months, but it's only a few weeks/year, and I already have supplies having gone through it once. Am I being reasonable?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I know everyone has different opinions, but the threat of mammary cancer would be reason enough for me to do it.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Well, the only experience I have with unspayed dogs is through my MIL who hadn't spayed any of her three when I married into the family. All three developed mammary tumors at about 7-8 years old and all three were then spayed and had the tumors removed at that age. 

One of them became my dog and she went on to live to be 12 (this was in the days of Pedigree dog food). She ended up with cancer of the spleen and had to have that removed, but I don't know if it was related to the previous mammary tumors or not.

She ended up being one of my longest lived large breed dogs, so I'm not sure if having the mammary tumors really affected her, or was it genetic, or if not spaying her young actually added to her life, or what. I have decided that any future females I get will not be spayed until they are older, probably at least 2 years old. And males will wait that long to be neutered also. I wish I could have waited on Rocky but he was a rescue and it was required. I've always done the 6 month old thing and after many many many dogs, I just can't see any long term benefit to it. I would probably still spay them eventually, mostly because of the 'having puppy' issues and because I have male dogs (although neutered) and because of the eventuality of the mammary tumors.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Mammary tumors can be scary....but seeing as I know you are one heck of a diligent mama, I don't see any lumps or bumps, however small they might be, being overlooked. Catching mammary tumors early is the key, before they have a chance to spread. Not all female dogs will get them, and even some spayed dogs will get them....there are no guarantees to save dogs from cancer.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I have never had spayed or neutered dogs and have never dealt with any cancers in them - possibly due to breed? I have now dealt with pyometra twice. Twice over 35 years though is not huge. Now that we are treating it holistically it is not something I am afraid of any longer. Knowing your dog is what it comes down to. Being ready to protect her is probably the most difficult. When we have a girl in heat they never are out off leash, even in our solid wood exercise pen someone sits on a lawn chair the whole time they are in there. When crated in the house there are always at least two door between the males and females. My girls are not very messy though some bleed a lot. We use a doggy pant with a pad in it. Keeps the house clean though this is not an anti breeding barrier by any means - just for cleanliness. I have my pet pups spayed or neutered at a year old by contract. My own dogs are not. My current male is twelve and has no issues. My last male lived to almost 14 and the two girls I last lost died at 13 and 14 without ever getting pyometra or any other female problem.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

I lost my standard poodle to mammary cancer. She was spayed at 6 years old. Poodles are one of the breeds that are extremely prone to mammary cancer. That being said 50% of mammary tumors are malignant. Cassies were malignent, she had them removed 3x before they spread into her spine. I have been reading up a lot on it, as I don't want to have to go through it again, yet want to do 'best' by my dogs as well. I have read a lot where it's not only the hormones but the diet and vaccinations/envionmental issues may cause increased risks for cancers as well. I know that Cassie was vaccinated yearly, ate crappy kibble (eukanuba/royal canin) and had monthly heart worm prevention. Mammary cancer in dogs or The Vital Importance of Comparative Oncology: Cancer Clues from Dogs It is a tough choice to make, but I know that I waited until Shellie was fully mature before spaying her as I didn't want those risks either...(osteosarcoma etc).


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i have spayed and neutered all of my dogs.

1. i'm not going to breed
2. i don't want to be responsible for that perfect storm i never expected which results in babies....i am not that responsible....so for the sake of the world, i would fix.
3. i really don't want to clean up. i do enough for my dogs. this one thing they can do for me.
4. i'm fixed, so they should be, too LOL


----------

